# Perdomo Mistakes



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

Hey guys.

Was looking to try and get some new cigars, nothing pricey since I'm always on a budget. Was considering the following 2.

JR Edicion Limitada Alternatives Hoyo Piramide

Perdomo 2 'Mistakes' Milenario Cameroon

The JR Alts are $38.00 for 20, they look really good. The Perdomo's are for $42.00 for 25 cigars on the devil site, they are a little bigger, and you get 5 more.

Not sure which to go for really. Which would you choose? Any other recommendations?

Thanks fellas.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

heard some draw issues with Jr's ALt's

Just watch the Devil site for good deals on non 2nds


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

Coop D said:


> heard some draw issues with Jr's ALt's
> 
> Just watch the Devil site for good deals on non 2nds


Thanks. Theres a Padilla Torpedo Mega-Sampler up for sale on cbid. Might be able to get it for just shy of $50.00. Sells for $70.00, valued at $192.00.

4 - Padilla Achilles Torpedo (6" x 54)
4 - Padilla Habano Torpedo (6.25" x 52)
4 - Padilla Miami Torpedo (6.1" x 52)
4 - Padilla Obsidian Belicoso (6" x 54)
4 - Padilla Series '68 Torpedo (6.1" x 52)

I'll keep an eye on it. 

If I can't get it, might get 1 of the other 2. Not sure which.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

I say wait for a good Daily deal day, or a Jamblaya day. you can really do some damage!!!


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

Coop D said:


> I say wait for a good Daily deal day, or a Jamblaya day. you can really do some damage!!!


Hate waiting though. Specially while I have nothing to smoke but some cigarillos at the moment.


----------



## mubuck (Sep 23, 2008)

I don't care for the JR alternatives or the Perdomo 2nds. For the money I prefer the Flor de Oliva bundles, the RP select or 2nds, or the Famous Cigar Supervisor Selection (AB Maxx 2nds)


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

mubuck said:


> I don't care for the JR alternatives or the Perdomo 2nds. For the money I prefer the Flor de Oliva bundles, the RP select or 2nds, or the Famous Cigar Supervisor Selection (AB Maxx 2nds)


Didn't consider the Flor de Oliva's thanks. 

Giants 1066 (10 x 66)

God that is a monster... 10 inches and a 66 ring gauge? good lord...


----------



## mubuck (Sep 23, 2008)

Nickerson said:


> Didn't consider the Flor de Oliva's thanks.
> 
> Giants 1066 (10 x 66)
> 
> God that is a monster... 10 inches and a 66 ring gauge? good lord...


I like the Corojo and Maduro toros
good luck,


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Fumadores and Benchmande by Pepin


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Benchmades are solid!!!

Cory.. what about a quick buy on some 5 Vegas???


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

Coop D said:


> Benchmades are solid!!!
> 
> Cory.. what about a quick buy on some 5 Vegas???


Haven't seen any Fifty Five's up for sale. Was one sunday but I forgot about it and it closed. xD Was to busy working. :"(


----------



## mostholycerebus (Sep 24, 2006)

Those Perdomo 'Mistakes' are a staple in my humidor. I have a few bundles resting now. Helluva smoke for under $2. Get 'em on cbid for about $44 shipped. I find the cameroons way to mild, but the maduro are top notch. If you get a bundle of maduro and end up not liking them, you can always trade them to me.


----------



## Andy (Mar 23, 2008)

also have some resting


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

ive been wanting to try the Mistakes for awhile...along with the Slow Aged and Tierra del sols.


----------



## craigchilds (Jan 20, 2006)

Have you considered Perdomo Fresh Rolled from CBid. I got a wheel of 50 for $67. I've found them to be addictively good.


----------



## blueeyedbum (Nov 9, 2008)

DBCcigar said:


> Fumadores and Benchmande by Pepin


I like both. Just bought a couple of boxes of Fumadors Toro's. Can't beat the price $29.50/20 and a cedar box for the coolidor to boot.


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

mostholycerebus said:


> Those Perdomo 'Mistakes' are a staple in my humidor. I have a few bundles resting now. Helluva smoke for under $2. Get 'em on cbid for about $44 shipped. I find the cameroons way to mild, but the maduro are top notch. If you get a bundle of maduro and end up not liking them, you can always trade them to me.


Agreed. I have the 2nds as well as the esv's. My go to stick.


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

craigchilds said:


> Have you considered Perdomo Fresh Rolled from CBid. I got a wheel of 50 for $67. I've found them to be addictively good.


Wow! that was a steal!


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

Just tried a Flor de Oliva, wasn't too bad. Bit mild though, I guess I tend to enjoy a medium to full flavor cigar. The taste was a bit bland. Draw and burn was excellent though.

Can't find the fumadores or benchmades by Don Peppin Garcia on any sites.


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

WOOHOO! four boxes of 5 Vegas Classic Fifty Five box pressed just got put up on cigarbid! $42.50 buy it now. Last one closed a little bit under that, might just do the buy it now. 

There are also Perdomo 2 Milenario 'Mistakes' Maduro (25) for the same price.


----------



## a j (Jan 8, 2009)

The perdomo Mistakes are a regulars in my humi. smoke the maduro. find any of perdomos are good smokes. Just bought a box of J&r Alts. will not draw no matter what i do. 
good luck A J


----------



## JAJ (Apr 2, 2009)

a j said:


> The perdomo Mistakes are a regulars in my humi. smoke the maduro. find any of perdomos are good smokes. Just bought a box of J&r Alts. will not draw no matter what i do.
> good luck A J


 I agree that the Perdomo 2 Mistakes are a great smoke; maduro or cameroon. Haven't tried the fresh rolled. Is the flavor comparable to the Perdomo 2 mistakes? I also imagine some humi time would be needed.


----------



## craigchilds (Jan 20, 2006)

I've never had the mistakes, but I enjoy the Fresh Rolled right off the truck. A very unique taste.

Here's my review: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/non-habanos-reviews/247817-perdomo-fresh-rolled-double-corona-review.html


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks for the opinions guys!


----------



## The Postman (Dec 11, 2007)

I have been smoking the La Aurora 2nds lately, I got a good deal on those from C-Bid, and then there are the Perdomo Frescos, after a nice rest, those turned out to be fine cigars.


----------

